# smith and morehouse



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

hit smith and morehouse friday, saturday and monday over memorial weekend. from the boat. only an hour or two each time, morning and evening. water was very murky, dark, lots of floating junk at times. caught some on the standard rainbow rapalas, gold jakes... most were caught on the most hideous lures in the box... bright green and silver spoons or anything very flashy. quite a few people there on saturday but not as many as past memorial weekends... typically there would be 5 boats total and maybe a dozen float tubers. lots of shore fishers but only on the west side - no one ventured to the east side on foot. kind of strange. all in all, about 1/2 the number of shore fishers as in past years. course it hasnt been stocked yet either.
fishing wasnt blazing hot but steady. typically 5 to 15 per hour. did hook into one very nice tiger at about 15 inches - good fighter and very pretty. all released. most were in the 8 to 12 range.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

we also hit it on saturday between 5 kids we pulled 30 fish in a 2 hour window . lot of fun for the kids


----------

